# Tips for raising a Vizsla puppies



## steltz02

It will be another 40 days until I get my puppy and I expect to do plenty of learning in that time. One thing that I have already learned is that Vizslas don't respond to the same training methods as many other dogs. Vizslas don't require harsh training, or physical training, they only need consistent soft type training. 

The Book "The Monks of New Skete: The Art of Raising a Puppy" comes in today for me, and this is the book that I will read first. Does anyone have any suggestions on good books to read, or especially books which are specifically for raising a Vizsla?

I understand how important it is to train Vizslas from day 1 or they can potentially be out of control.

Teach me your methods and trick ;D


----------



## tbone13

It's not specific to vizslas, but I read Caesar Millan's 1st book and thought it was pretty good. I skipped around when it got slow, but it was good to read about the psychology of dogs as opposed to just training techniques.

I thought it set a good foundation for creating a leader/pack mentality with your dog and in your home.

If you're interested I can dig it up and send the title.


----------



## steltz02

I should be able to find it on Amazon.. 

Thanks for the advice, I will check it out.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Yes Cesar Millan is a must! Also his Dog Whisperer videos are great! He has been right on everything! Another great book was Off to a Good Start.


----------



## steltz02

I ended up getting 3 more books.
1.How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With [Paperback] by Rutherford, Clarice.
2.Vizslas (Barron's Complete Pet Owner's Manuals) [Paperback] by Pinney
3.My Smart Puppy: Fun, Effective, and Easy Puppy Training

They were all rated highly, so I went for it. I wish I would have picked up a Cesar Milan as well. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## tbone13

You can learn as much from his show as you can from his books. Not quite as thorough, but you'll pick up some good tips. Where I live he's on the National Geographic channel Friday nights and Saturday mornings... look it up and see when it's on. "The Dog Whisperer"


----------



## steltz02

EEeeeeekkkkkkkk!! Tomorrow is the big day!!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Good Luck! Remember bonding with the puppy the first couple days are so important. Just play and get to know each other.


----------



## steltz02

Lucy said:


> Good Luck! Remember bonding with the puppy the first couple days are so important. Just play and get to know each other.


I'm taking 3 days off of work, and we have the long weekend, so I can be sure to spend all of my time with him!


----------



## steltz02

First off he is absolutely gorgeous. I took him on a walk before taking him inside ( he is so funny on the leash) and then we hung out outside for an hour ( I hoped he would pee) , then we went inside and I let him drink a bunch of water. I brought him outside 10 minutes later and we stayed out there for another hour , but he still wouldn't pee. As soon as I brought him back inside he peed on the carpet


----------



## tbone13

haha, welcome to being a dog owner. I think you had the right approach, being consistent is key. eventually he'll learn that you want him to go outside because once he does you'll praise him and he'll get it.


----------



## luckybooger

Lucky peed 6 times in my house the first day and after that he's peed maybe 6 times more over the last 2 months. He caught on pretty quick. The puddles get big fast, so teach 'em quick


----------



## steltz02

He is already learning. Every time I take him out now he pees. My secret is to pick him up for 10 minutes after he eats and then take him outside to pee. So far so good. 

Also he goes crazy when I lock him in his big metal crate (which I have partitioned) but when I put him in his small plastic crate he is just fine.

I can already tell that raising this puppy is going to be a rollercoaster of emotions, but I already love him.


----------



## steltz02

Okay I have a question. Jag really is learning alot, but I have a problem. When I crate him even for a few hours the neighbor says he is barking throughout the entire time I am gone. My understanding was that if barking didn't yield any results for him for 10 or 15 minutes he would stop.

Last night I crated him next to my bed, and he slept through the night, never barked, no problems.

Does anyone have any tips to keep him from barking while I am gone? Or any other words of advice?


----------



## tbone13

We didn't have this exact problem, but here are a few suggestions that have worked for us, or I've heard from others:

1. Put an article of clothing of yours in the crate with him. Your scent should help relax him and make him feel more comfortable. I was literally putting my undershirt in with our dog... note - you may lose a shirt of two!

2. Try conditioning him so that going in and out of the crate is no big deal. Teach him the command "crate" and give him a treat for going in the crate before you close the door, and then another treat after you close the door. Maybe for an hour a night, 10 minutes on 10 minutes off. Just keep doing it over and over. At first you may need to give his butt a push to get him in, but after awhile he should start going in and out on his own.

3. Put something in there to keep him occupied. BE CAREFUL. It's not a good idea to use a bone that's small enough for him to choke on, so it's got to be really big and something he can't break into pieces. Lots of people put a KONG with peanut butter in it in the freezer.

4. Finally, we always take our guy for a long morning walk, then feed him, let him out to pee before we go, then crate him. Generally the walk tires him out and then when his belly is full he just wants to sleep. Not sure if this will work the same way with a puppy, but as they get older it's works great.

Generally I'd just recommend you spend as much time with him in/around the crate when you're home so he thinks of it as one of the regular places he likes to go. If you have to you can even crawl in there and have him follow you, hang out for awhile... whatever it takes to get the job done.


----------



## steltz02

Thanks alot T-bone, Jagger is getting 'better'. He definitely liked the article of clothing, my undershirts smell just like me! 

He sleeps in his crate every night, no problems no whining no braking, but he wakes up at 8:00 AM every morning regardless of what time we go to bed. I can't wait until he wants to 'sleep in'.

I am going to try the Kong with PB in the crate. I gave him a kong with no PB outside of the crate a few days ago and it didn't interest him.

Most of this stuff you have mentioned, I have done, and they are all wonderful suggestions (got them most from books), but Jagger just doesn't seem to like the crate. The thing I need to realize is that it has only been one week. He will get used to the crate in no time.


----------



## vgal

8:00 a.m. Wow how would that be! My dogs get up EVERY morning 6:30 a.m sharp. If we are really lucky they might let us sleep in until 7:00 but usually they are up licking our faces wanting to go to the bathroom and have breakfast.


----------



## steltz02

We don't go to bed until 1:30 to 2:30 AM due to my schedule. So I guess it isn't that bad, but I need 8 hours of sleep or I get tired. I haven't gotten more then 6 in 10 days. 

It's worth it!


----------

